

Ask HN: Which online communities would you recommend for startup founders? - ksusha

Which other online communities for asking questions/advice would you recommend for startup founders/entrepreneurs?<p>answers.onstartups.com
reddit.com/r/startups/
linkedin groups
what else?
======
DanBC
For online communities I recommend meatball wiki

(<http://meatballwiki.org/wiki/>)

------
dchuk
quora is good, there are a few good subreddits, hacker news is great
(obviously). my forum <http://saasaholics.com> might be worth a peek as well.

------
Swizec
Surprisingly (or unsurprisingly?) enough Twitter proves to be very useful once
you find the right people.

Also there's a cool facebook group if you're in Europe:
<https://www.facebook.com/groups/205823522802657/>

~~~
davidhansen
Surprisingly, indeed. My experience with twitter is that it's not a very good
communication medium, let alone a community-building one. You can follow "the
right people" all you want, but without _being_ followed, the conversation is
rather one-sided.

------
abhijitr
Quora

